# Sicura Marine Star A Little Help Please If Poss



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys, this my sisters watch, ebay purchase, she got excited and wouldn't send it to me first for a quick check, I'm no watch maker more a tinkerer but I'm comfortable like most of us with stripping and servicing a movement.

Anyway she thought she could but couldn't, broke the crystal but refitted it, has filled the poor thing with water more than once, so now it's stopped and now she sends it to me!!!!

Well I've opened it up and there's rust below the rotor, anyways it's all fixable but I need to ID the movement, and does anyone knows where to find a manual for servicing these, I've looked in the usual places but can't find one anywhere here's the photos it measures 32mm across including the crown so deffo a ladies watch


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, you need to look under the balance wheel with a loupe and you will see the markers mark and calibre number


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sicura used EB movements mostly ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marine-Star-Ladies-Divers-Watch-Rare-/141175654426?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item20deb9881a


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys I'm so busy with work at the mo I havnt had a chance to look under the balance, I knew is find it there I justvwasnt sure if there was one single movement they used


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I have to say , that is going to be a long job to get that one going.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

as already said look under the balance , not sure what marine star has to do with sicura tho .


----------

